# Sticky  Spark Plugs?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of, or used NGK plugs? I crossed the NGK: BCPR5ES over from the Champion QC12YC but i have never used them before.. I found out that the RC12YC plugs are not interchangable with the QC12YC like some had thought. I was told the (Q) is for electronic noise suppression that is required on some small engines because of the electronics on them??


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

NGK has been available in the states for decades. Considered a top level supplier. Son just replaced the plugs and wires in his Miata yesterday with NGK and was saying it was running much better but I don't know how bad the old components were.

Historically resister (that is what they used to be called) plugs were used to surpress radio noise on the AM band. Never heard of using them to "protect" engine electronics. On a "lawn mower" engine the only thing I can think of that is possibly electronic is the ign system. Personally never have sought out to use resister plugs on a small engine and I'm talking about 4 decades, never a problem.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> NGK has been available in the states for decades. Considered a top level supplier. Son just replaced the plugs and wires in his Miata yesterday with NGK and was saying it was running much better but I don't know how bad the old components were.
> 
> Historically resister (that is what they used to be called) plugs were used to surpress radio noise on the AM band. Never heard of using them to "protect" engine electronics. On a "lawn mower" engine the only thing I can think of that is possibly electronic is the ign system. Personally never have sought out to use resister plugs on a small engine and I'm talking about 4 decades, never a problem.



Thankyou for the input i think i will give them a try.. The only thing i could think of in the electric system was as you said ignition, and the hour meter is digital..possibly it helps with the VR i guess?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There are different resistor types depending on application. There are XC12YC plugs that are for suppressing radar interference. Got an inquiry about ordering those plugs from the Ariens company one day. Had to call into my supplier, and they had to call Champion to figure out what the heck they were for. Sold him RC12YC plugs and they worked fine. About the only thing I will use resistor plugs in no matter what are snowmobiles (especially with EFI) and cars. Kohler engines with EFI should probably have them for interference with the computer box. Other than that, not really a big deal IMHO.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> There are different resistor types depending on application. There are XC12YC plugs that are for suppressing radar interference. Got an inquiry about ordering those plugs from the Ariens company one day. Had to call into my supplier, and they had to call Champion to figure out what the heck they were for. Sold him RC12YC plugs and they worked fine. About the only thing I will use resistor plugs in no matter what are snowmobiles (especially with EFI) and cars. Kohler engines with EFI should probably have them for interference with the computer box. Other than that, not really a big deal IMHO.


 I tried RC12YC before, and it ran like crap so how would they be different from the QC12YC plugs, and will the ngk plugs be ok to use? I got the NGK BCPR5ES plugs off of a cross reference from champion.they will be for a 24 hp Briggs intek twin..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The RC12YC and QC12YC plugs have identical construction and heat range. Their only difference is what type of resistor they use in the plug. About the only thing I could think of off the top of my head is that the ignition system is sensitive to the EM fields generated by the plugs and the QC12YC has a resistor that reduces or eliminates that interference. If the NGK plug is a direct cross reference to the QC12YC, then it should work. However, I prefer to stay with the plugs used by the OEM as their equipment has been tested with those plugs and I can guarantee that they will meet the emissions compliance. The laws governing the new emissions standards are getting so strict that if a shop modifies an engine so as to make it non compliant with the standards, they can be assessed a fine in the tens of thousands of dollars range among other things. I am not about to take that chance with our shop.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I found this site, and if you click on (Resistor Types), and (Manufacturer's Numbering System) The Qc12YC, and the RC12YC appear to be completely different.. The QC12YC has the CDI Resistor, and the RC12YC has the standard RFI resistor..







Technical spark plug information: sparkplug charts, cross reference, iridium and platinum information


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> The RC12YC and QC12YC plugs have identical construction and heat range. Their only difference is what type of resistor they use in the plug. About the only thing I could think of off the top of my head is that the ignition system is sensitive to the EM fields generated by the plugs and the QC12YC has a resistor that reduces or eliminates that interference. If the NGK plug is a direct cross reference to the QC12YC, then it should work. However, I prefer to stay with the plugs used by the OEM as their equipment has been tested with those plugs and I can guarantee that they will meet the emissions compliance. The laws governing the new emissions standards are getting so strict that if a shop modifies an engine so as to make it non compliant with the standards, they can be assessed a fine in the tens of thousands of dollars range among other things. I am not about to take that chance with our shop.



Thankyou for the info Country Boy after further research you where right on... Its the resistor that is the difference the standard RFI, and the CDI... I got a reply back today from champion they said as you did the only difference is the resistor but failed to mention what difference each resistor makes??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

... I got a reply back today from Champion they said as you did the only difference is the resistor but failed to mention what difference each type resistor makes??

...Do not use a "regular" resistor type plug on a motor with this type of Capacitive Discharge Ignition as this will cause misfire and poor performance. Rather, make sure to use a plug with an inductive type resistor such as a Champion Q-type. Use of non-inductive resistor type plugs on these motors can create an open circuit within the spark plug (it will become a dead plug).This is what is stated on their cdi section.. my manual calls for QC12YC plugs. A good question is why would they require this type plug for a lawn tractor engine?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

They probably are using a newer style ignition system that runs better with the q-type resistor. The engine manufacturers are doing all sorts of things to meet the newer emission standards coming in 2014.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep that sounds about right here is a tech support# they sent me should anyone ever need it.

1-800-325-8886 Champion Tech Support.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Heres another cross reference chart.

http://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/


----------

